# Ants!



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I have little black ants that seem to love to make nests up in the stem/roots of the plants and flowers in my beds and travel back and forth in all the cracks/edges of the driveway and curb, even on my porch. I am constantly spraying with Bifen but they always come back within a a couple weeks at most. Is there another product that might work better for getting rid of these things?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

You want an active ingredient that they will carry back to the colony in order to wipe out the entire population …

You can make your own via this gents recipe (video courtesy TLF member @BobStrauss from another thread, this "Pest" forum) - you will have to scroll through (or watch the entire video) to find where he spells his exact recipe out but, as he says, you can't use too much boric acid as the ants will refuse it if not mixed to proven ratio:





OR you can buy bait which ants will carry back to nest same as the above homemade concoction … when we use ant baits here we use BOTH "sweet" (sugar = carbohydrate) AND "protein" as some ants will refuse one or the other as their needs bounce back and forth:
https://www.domyown.com/search?w=ant%20bait


----------

